# Free web tools



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Spell check your website:
http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/spell-check

Website performance & speed analysis:
http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I use that analyzer on most of the websites I review on this forum. Gives a nice quick breakdown of the total file size of a page and the largest files.


----------

